# vzw s3 and wifi tether



## spankthatbass (Apr 13, 2012)

I am on stock BUT ROOTED verizon s3. Any wifi-tether app that works good without custom rom. My time is limited right now so don't I really have time to test customs. But would like to be able to tether to my tablet. I tried wireless tether for root and foxfi.. My laptop noticed foxfi and connected to it, but the 4g/3g signal kept dropping while it was running. The 3g/4g was stable when i turned of foxfi. Any recommendations? Wireless tether for root didn't seem to work at all. Was like it didn't broadcast the ssid.

Thanks!


----------



## spankthatbass (Apr 13, 2012)

finally got foxfi to work after rebooting the phone. But I think it's "limited" the full is purchased. Any other suggestions?


----------



## spankthatbass (Apr 13, 2012)

found one


----------

